# You Can Now Use Personal Phone in Chicago



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

We're reaching out today with some great news! In the past, many partners have asked if they can use the Uber Driver app on their own phone, rather than on a separate Uber-issued device - today, we're excited to tell you that you now can!

*By using your own phone and returning your Uber phone, you can avoid being charged the $10/week mobile data subscription fee.* The functionality of the Uber Driver app on your phone is the same as the one you are used to, so you should not notice any substantial changes.

In order to qualify to use your own personal phone, you must: 

Have an *iPhone 4S, 5, 5C, or 5S (ANDROID APP NOT YET AVAILABLE)*
Have *iOS 7* (to check, go to Settings > General > About > Version)
Have a data plan that allows you to use at least *2GB/month of data *for Uber (Any major phone carrier, such as Verizon, AT&T, T-Mobile or Sprint, should work!)
*If you meet these criteria*, please click the button below to provide us with some information about your account and select a time to swap out your phone at the Uber office:

If you qualify, click HERE to sign up and choose a time slot!

*REMEMBER: ALL ABOVE CRITERIA MUST BE MET IN ORDER TO RUN THE DRIVER APP ON YOUR PERSONAL PHONE.*

*FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS
When will the Android App be available?*
Our engineers are working on the app right now, and hope to have it available later this fall!

*When can I come in to swap?*
Please use the blue button above to select a time for your in-office swap! We're expecting a lot of demand for this option, so using the scheduling system helps us better plan our resources.

*Are there any phone-related charges when using the app on my own phone?*
Nope! You'll no longer be charged a $10/week fee from Uber, and will just pay your own personal cell phone bill as usual.

*I put down a deposit on my Uber phone - will I get my money back? *
Absolutely! We'll refund the deposit when we take the device from you.

*Can I still use my Uber-issued device?*
Of course! We just want to offer this option to qualifying partners who may prefer to avoid the weekly fees and use their own iPhone!

_Definitely reach out to [email protected] with other questions! Thanks!

Uber Chicago_


----------



## CynH (Aug 27, 2014)

This seems unfair to android users.. Daresay bigger group than apple..(sigh)..am new driver average already less than 10 hour..not the 40$..quote placed in every add...hope it happens fast.....this is not the opportunity promised


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

Definately good news.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

Just got this email in Boston.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Boston, too; I just got the e-mail. The cattle call to install the app is next Thursday.


----------



## CynH (Aug 27, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> Definately good news.


Unless your one of numerous people smart snuff to have android..we lucky folks get to suffer


----------



## ModestMuse (Jul 1, 2014)

Need this to come to Indy ASAP!


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

CynH said:


> Unless your one of numerous people smart snuff to have android..we lucky folks get to suffer


Apparently the Android version will come in the fall. Still, the announcement is nothing but good news, but perhaps it could be better news.


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

Just a heads up to any iPhone 4 users…….The app works fine as long as you are running ios7.


PS…..when you go to get the app installed, spread the word about uberpeople.net


----------



## Daemoness (Aug 27, 2014)

Is there any way to get a data only plan on the iphone for less than $40? I don't use an iphone currently.


----------



## Woody Mornings (Aug 15, 2014)

Not sure…..I have an old data plan that was grandfathered in.


----------



## ubrad (Jul 28, 2014)

Daemoness said:


> Is there any way to get a data only plan on the iphone for less than $40? I don't use an iphone currently.


T-Mobile Prepaid has a $30 plan that includes 100 minutes, unlimited text, and 5GB data. Get a sim card when they're on sale for $0.99 and then activate it online. This plan can't be activated in-store.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Can anyone confirm that you can use both the pax app and the driver app at the same time? Also confirm does this impact any other dual usage of apps, Maps, Spotify, etc?

Thanks.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

duggles said:


> Can anyone confirm that you can use both the pax app and the driver app at the same time? Also confirm does this impact any other dual usage of apps, Maps, Spotify, etc?
> 
> Thanks.


This was my experience:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-has-a-drivers-iphone-app.2691/page-2#post-27151


----------

